# Hyper dog around new people...



## f575gtc (Jun 4, 2010)

My 15 month old American bulldog I adopted goes crazy when someone comes over my house, she doesn't go I wanna bite you get off my yard crazy, she goes " come over here so I can jump up lick your face and play" crazy.

When I try to hold her down so she can calm down she starts whimpering and gets almost nervous...

I have tried a few things like having the person ignore her, or me holding her down while the other person tries to pet her first..

the only thing that seems to work for her is time outs, but if she is outside I really don't have anywhere to put her...

any other suggestions?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Teach her "sit", or "go to your bed" and use that when people come over. Put her on a leash if necessary. Have visitors ignore her. Do not hold her down for people to pat. They shouldn't be patting her/giving attention when she is in an excited state or jumping around.


----------



## f575gtc (Jun 4, 2010)

she knows the sit command but when someone is here she won't listen to it her attention is at the person

I taught her the look command she comes to me first a treat but then goes back to the other person.


----------



## elah42 (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm working to get my hyper-excitable dog to sit when meeting people as well. Right now her butt's like a yo-yo as she bounces between sitting and standing and sitting and lying down and standing and sitting and lying down, etc., etc., etc.

Have really yummy treats. Reward her for sitting and her attention. And then practice practice practice. If you have an accomodating friend you could have them work with you. Have them stand far away and reward her for sitting. Have them come closer and reward the dog for sitting. Work on getting your friend closer and having her sit. It'll take awhile - like your dog, mine gets too excited to listen sometimes - but with repetition and practice I bet she'll get better.


----------

